# Need a 3 position wireless control switch



## Dynamo2000 (Oct 29, 2013)

I have an 8 amp 120V motor with a 3 position switch: up, off, and down. You can see some specs and a picture here: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Electri...694?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43c0fe6686 
The motor comes with a remote (but not wireless) control switch (approx. 5 ft.). I need to convert this into a wireless (3 position) switch. In addition I need to rewire the “off” setting to run another circuit i.e. all 3 circuits are "live" in that exactly 1 circuit is running whatever the position (each position must be exclusive). Does anyone know of any available components that could be used to set this up nicely?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

they make remote controls designed specifically for hoists because there are some safety requirements that need to be followed (unless this is just in your grow room)


http://www.dhgate.com/product/industrial-crane-hoist-radio-wireless-remote/170657164.html


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

I hope your good at soldering. 

You didn't give enough info but this sounds unsafe. 


http://www.adafruit.com/category/112


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Dynamo2000 said:


> I have an 8 amp 120V motor with a 3 position switch: up, off, and down. You can see some specs and a picture here:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Electri...694?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43c0fe6686
> The motor comes with a remote (but not wireless) control switch (approx. 5 ft.). I need to convert this into a wireless (3 position) switch. In addition I need to rewire the “off” setting to run another circuit i.e. all 3 circuits are "live" in that exactly 1 circuit is running whatever the position (each position must be exclusive). Does anyone know of any available components that could be used to set this up nicely?


Nicely might be easy, *safely *when it comes to hoists is a different issue. A cheap remote control can put you in a situation where the Stop command is not seen and someone gets hit in the head. There are specific wireless hoist controllers that accomplish this safely, but they are not at all cheap.

http://www.cattron.com/dnn/Products...rollers/tabid/234/language/en-US/Default.aspx

http://www.controlchief.com/Crane-and-Industrial/Summit-Series.aspx

http://www.magnetek.com/en/Material...rol Products/Transmitters Handheld Style.aspx


----------

